# How to sex a goldfish?



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Could anyone post some tips and pointers about how to tell the sex on goldfish? What is different about the female goldfish and the male goldfish. Any and all info appreciated. Thanks


----------



## shanedillon (Sep 3, 2010)

Sexing Goldfish Hope that helps!


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

See here: Manage your freshwater aquarium, tropical fishes and plants: Is my goldfish male or female?


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

Another way to tell, when they are mature the males offten have breeding stars on thier gills. It will look like ich, usually there in a bunch and only on the gill so you can tell it's not ich.


----------



## xoenrt209 (Nov 22, 2010)

1
Wait until your goldfish are ready to breed. Telling a goldfish's sex is easier when a goldfish is mature and interested in spawning.

2
Look at the goldfish's overall body type. Males tend to be thinner and longer than female goldfish. View your goldfish from above its aquarium. Males have more symmetric bodies than females.

3
Note the goldfish's abdomen. If the abdomen appears swollen, asymmetric and soft, the goldfish is probably female. A hard abdomen indicates a male goldfish.

4
Check the goldfish's gills and pectoral fins. If hard, white pimples develop in these areas, the goldfish is likely male. Goldfish belonging to species with short fins can also have their fins studied to determine sex. Male short-finned goldfish have relatively longer, sharper and stiffer pectoral fins and leading rays than their female counterparts.

5
Inspect the goldfish's vent. A female goldfish typically has a vent that is more prominent than a male goldfish's; their anal fin's leading ray is also thicker than a male's.


----------



## tangerineCow (Jul 29, 2010)

As everyone else has already said, the males will have breeding stars, or tubercles, on their gills and the leading edges of their pectoral fins. Also if you notice fish persistently nudging the abdomen of another fish it is likely a male. Females have a more rounded shape and a larger, almost protuberant, vent. Honestly, it looks very, um, feminine, if they are ripe with eggs. If your fish are not mature enough to spawn it will be nearly impossible to sex them, but if they are in spawning condition it is pretty easy to tell.


----------

